# New aquascaping site



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

Not trying to pull something from here, but a site all dedicated to aquascaping is cool and someting I have looked for, for a long time. 

So give it a try if aquascaping is something that rocks your world  

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/

Check the forum and say Hello


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

*[email protected]*

You guys should check out the site. they have a really nice mag, you can read for free! Nice, thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a realy great place, check it out.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, so many great ideas! This makes me want to pull everything up and start over, and I thought I thought everything out really carefully.


----------

